# Interview attire question



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey all, new member here, been lurking for a couple months now but with the hiring process getting further along I decided to make an account.

I have completed the application and aptitude test and just received a letter letting me know I passed the test and have an interview scheduled for the 26th of this month. I'm applying for the local 68 apprenticeship here in Denver. Being that I've never really had a formal interview I'm curious as to your guys' thought on the shirt I have picked out. I'm not sure if it's too casual and I should head to the store and get something more professional or if it will suffice.

Heres the pictures:

















Thanks in advance for any opinions and insight, I really appreciate it!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

step it up one notch.


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

wildleg said:


> step it up one notch.


Thanks, I kinda thought it was too casual. What do you think a long sleeve button up dress shirt with pinstripes or just solid color? Also is a tie necessary?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Do you have a wife or girlfriend? If those pants are brown, the shirt don't match.
And if you have an iron. Use it.
I am with wildleg on stepping it up just a bit. Don't over do it. 
This might sound funny, but make sure your vehicle is clean. Inside and out. Makes a good impression when you arrive.
Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Do you have a wife or girlfriend? If those pants are brown, the shirt don't match.
> And if you have an iron. Use it.
> I am with wildleg on stepping it up just a bit. Don't over do it.
> This might sound funny, but make sure your vehicle is clean. Inside and out. Makes a good impression when you arrive.
> Good luck!!!!!!!


No, I'm flying solo right now haha. And those pants are black, I will definitely iron them and wash them even though they are already clean, gotta go in smelling fresh. Thanks for the tip on the car, I always keep it clean but I'll make sure to get the outside lookin nice and shiny when I go in.

What do you guys think about this shirt/tie with the black pants? Or should I ditch the tie and just go with a nice dress shirt?









Sorry for the 20 questions, I just really wanna get this right, it's finally my shot at an actual career after the last couple years of low wage seasonal jobs.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I went in a suit to my interview. 

I have a lot of them due to my other job. 

I opted no tie though. Landed me number one in two locals i test for

THink of it this way.... If you dont take the time to look good, what does that say about the way you do other things?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I never understood dressing up for an interview in the trade. Personally I could care less what you wear to an interview but I do realize you gotta play the game- I was never good at that which is why I own my business.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I tend to agree some with you Dennis. I believe I have lost jobs on interviews for over dressing. Depends alot on the interviewer.
If I am interviewing, the tie works. For me it shows the desire and right attitude. Neat dressed usually equates to neat work. Or at least the desire to do neat work. JMHO.

TJack..............No tie. Do you know what business casual is? Google it. You cannot go wrong with business casual.
Its like what you picture in the first post. Just kicked up one small notch.
You will kill it.

Check this link.

http://www.career.vt.edu/JobSearchGuide/BusinessCasualAttire.html


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

Perfect, thank you all so much for the responses, especially you John, it really helped! Going to pick up some kind of blue long sleeved button up, some nice shoes and black socks. Also going to make sure my car is looking nice and clean inside and out. Thanks for all the tips guys I really appreciate it, hope to someday be able to give back to this community!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

The GQ Forum.........? Have your wife dress you.Clean Dockers and a button down shirt with no tie are fine.Stop over-thinking this thing.These are working-class interviewers, who certainly will not expect you to interview in a Bespoke suit from Saville Row.


----------



## Northbank (Sep 6, 2012)

I wore a dress shirt, tie, bankers shoes & slacks the first time I interviewed and I was over-dressed compared to every other interviewee and all of the members of the interview panel. I ended up 152 out of 300 even though I had nearly aced the exam.

Stepped it down a notch to more causal khakis, a button down and nice, but less dressy shoes the second time around. Same test score, but I ended up number one on the list.

FWIW, remove piercings and hide tattoo. I didn't/don't have either, but I heard more derogatory comments made about interviewees having one or both of those features, than anything else.

Good luck!


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reassuring advice Northbank! No piercing or tattoos for me to worry about, so I'm good as far as that's concerned.



ibuzzard said:


> The GQ Forum.........? Have your wife dress you.Clean Dockers and a button down shirt with no tie are fine.Stop over-thinking this thing.These are working-class interviewers, who certainly will not expect you to interview in a Bespoke suit from Saville Row.


A. Not sure what the GQ forum you speak of is.
B. I'm not married.
C. You're right, my bad on trying to get advice on a potentially career and life changing event by those who have already been through what I will be going through. You can call it over-thinking, I'll call it covering my bases and trying to be as best prepared as I can.
D. I never even mentioned a suit so not sure what you're talking about, just looking for opinions regarding my question which John very generously answered and even went above that by giving me a few other pointers which were much appreciated.


Thanks again to those who offered useful advice and well wishes, much appreciated! I think I'm all set now, just wish it was the 26th already haha.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Wear what makes you comfortable and confident, as that will make more of a difference than anything else. If you feel confident wearing the first outfit you posted, wear it.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL see this is what makes us brothers. Actually in this sense...almost like Big Brothers! Here we are telling a kid we don't know how to dress for what might be the most important interview of his life. 

Awesome. Simply awesome.

Shirt, Tie, Slacks, Shined Shoes. SHAVE. Sleep the night before. Take your time answering the questions. Be honest. You'll do fine.

Steve from NYC


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Boots,Jeans and a FR shirt.


----------

